# IASCA SQC returning to the Land of Lincoln already?!



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, I believe it is.

There are 2 possible events I am aware of that are in the works. One is farther along than the other. *This is only a save the date post*, with more to come later if they come to fruition.

August 29 - Route 66 Raceway, Joliet IL... The Facebook event information claims an IASCA Bass Boxing competition is going on at this automotive lifestyle event (though it isn't on the IASCA Calendar). Rumor has it that there might be a 1x SQC event added. Stay tuned for more.

September 19 - Mobile Audio, Bloomington IL... This one is all set but the paperwork with IASCA (Moe and Kim have been on vacation). This is looking to be an SQC-only 1x event and could be part of the Hybrid Audio Technologies GP series of events.


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

Very exciting!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Woohoo! Will post the flyer for the 19th as soon as it is officially sanctioned. But yes, it will be a Hybrid Audio GP event with an educational presentation in the install bay at Mobile Audio.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

The Bloomington show looks to be good. Competition with education. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

have a couple more that are being added to the schedule.... October 3 and 10, both in the Chicago area.....

To summarize, these are the upcoming SQ events:

9/19 - Bloomington, IL - IASCA 1x and training from Hybrid Audio
9/20 - Mattoon, IL - MECA 3x State Finals
9/27 - Indianapolis, IN - save the date (tentative IASCA 1x)
10/3 - Palatine, IL - IASCA 1x and charity fundraiser car show
10/10 - Bridgeview, IL - IASCA 2x (maybe 3x?) with big car show.

Oh, and 10/17-18 Car Audio Championships - Huntsville, AL


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

Bob will all points amassed be applied to the 2016 season?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

The September 19th event in Bloomington will apply to 2015. Anything in October goes to 2016. At least that is my understanding.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Ben is correct. September events are for the 2015 points year and the October events will be for 2016.


----------

